# Erstes Rad für sehr zierliche



## Sabijako (22. September 2021)

Hallo,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir bezüglich der Fahrradwahl weiterhelfen.
Ich suche ein Fahrrad für einen kleinen (90 cm), zierlichen (12 kg) Jungen. Er kann sicher Laufrad fahren und man merkt, dass es bald Zeit für das erste Fahrrad wird.
Ich suche ein leichtes Rad, am besten mind. 14 Zoll Räder evtl auch 16 Zoll?, mit möglichst niedriger Sattelhöhe.
Kleinere Anpassungen wie Satteltausch o.ä. könnten wir vornehmen.
Ein Gedanke war auch evtl erst einmal ein 12 Zoll Fahrrad zum Lernen für 2-3 Wochen zu mieten, um dann direkt auf 14 umzusteigen. Kennt ihr dafür Anbieter?
Wie ist eure Erfahrung? Was würdet ihr machen.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (22. September 2021)

Sabijako schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr machen.


Was kleines (12") Gebrauchtes bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen kaufen, z.B. Puky. Unter 100.- Euro. Reicht für den Anfang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kati (22. September 2021)

Puky macht aber keinen Spaß.
Cousine meiner Kids hatte eins. Die Mutter meinte, dass sie nicht fahren kann. Sie waren bei uns zu Besuch und sie fuhr ohne Probleme auf dem Rad von K2.
Danach probierte K2 das Puky und konnte auch nicht fahren.
Also vielleicht doch lieber nach kleinem 14“ schauen (Isla bikes)
Im Bikemarkt ist aktuell auch ein Supurb BO12 drin.
Oder erstmal im www.kinderfahrradfinder.de schauen was mit euren Maßen so Gescheites auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (22. September 2021)

Kati schrieb:


> Puky macht aber keinen Spaß.


Wir hatten bis zum 16 Zoll immer Puky und meine Tochter hat´s geliebt.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. September 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Was kleines (12") Gebrauchtes bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen kaufen, z.B. Puky. Unter 100.- Euro. Reicht für den Anfang.


Bitte kein Puky! Rücktritt ist so ziemlich das ungünstigsten zum fahren lernen! Kleines ku 16" sollte locker passen bei 90cm. Meinem war das mit 1,03 dann zu klein und ist auf 20" gewechselt.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. September 2021)

Kati schrieb:


> Puky macht aber keinen Spaß.
> Cousine meiner Kids hatte eins. Die Mutter meinte, dass sie nicht fahren kann. Sie waren bei uns zu Besuch und sie fuhr ohne Probleme auf dem Rad von K2.
> Danach probierte K2 das Puky und konnte auch nicht fahren.
> Also vielleicht doch lieber nach kleinem 14“ schauen (Isla bikes)
> ...


+1 für das suburb! Echt gute Räder mit kleinen Rahmen! Oder ein bo16 wenn verfügbar


----------



## Sabijako (22. September 2021)

Das 12 Zoll Puy hat leider eine vergleichsweise hohe Sattelhöhe, sodass das nicht passt. Dazu ist es sehr schwer. Im Moment fährt er mit einem 2 kg Laufrad.
Mich würde interessieren welches der bekannten leichten Kinderräder (z.B. Frog, Islabike, Woom,...) 14" die niedrigste Sattelhöhe hat, da das online kaum herauszufinden ist. Bei Woom habe ich z.B. gelesen, dass die Sattelhöhe mit dem Reflektor angegeben ist, den man leicht entfernen kann.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. September 2021)

Sabijako schrieb:


> Das 12 Zoll Puy hat leider eine vergleichsweise hohe Sattelhöhe, sodass das nicht passt. Dazu ist es sehr schwer. Im Moment fährt er mit einem 2 kg Laufrad.
> Mich würde interessieren welches der bekannten leichten Kinderräder (z.B. Frog, Islabike, Woom,...) 14" die niedrigste Sattelhöhe hat, da das online kaum herauszufinden ist. Bei Woom habe ich z.B. gelesen, dass die Sattelhöhe mit dem Reflektor angegeben ist, den man leicht entfernen kann.


Niedrige Sattelhöhe und Woom? Vergess es... Mein kleiner jetzt 1,15 würde bei woom jetzt erst auf 20" wechseln! Fährt aber schon 24"! Bzw in Gelände Noch  20". Ku Bikes Isla haben niedrige Sattelhöhen...


----------



## dino113 (22. September 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bitte kein Puky! Rücktritt ist so ziemlich das ungünstigsten zum fahren lernen! Kleines ku 16" sollte locker passen bei 90cm. Meinem war das mit 1,03 dann zu klein und ist auf 20" gewechselt.


+1


delphi1507 schrieb:


> Meinem war das mit 1,03 dann zu klein und ist auf 20" gewechselt.


Unsere sind auch schon immer sehr früh auf die nächste Größe gewechselt, auch wenn der Verkäufer anderer Meinung war. Manchmal machen die Kids in kürzester Zeit einen Satz und schon passt das Bike.


delphi1507 schrieb:


> Mein kleiner jetzt 1,15 würde bei woom jetzt erst auf 20" wechseln! Fährt aber schon 24"!


bei uns auch, also auf Kubike 24s


----------



## Sabijako (22. September 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bitte kein Puky! Rücktritt ist so ziemlich das ungünstigsten zum fahren lernen! Kleines ku 16" sollte locker passen bei 90cm. Meinem war das mit 1,03 dann zu klein und ist auf 20" gewechselt.


Wäre super, wenn das ku 16" tatsächlich schon passt. Kann man sagen, dass das 16" länger mitwächst als die 14" oder macht das keinen Unterschied?


----------



## Sabijako (22. September 2021)

Das Frog 40 würde mich auch noch interessieren, da es das gerade günstig gebraucht gibt. Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (22. September 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bitte kein Puky! Rücktritt ist so ziemlich das ungünstigsten zum fahren lernen!


Ich hab auch auf Rücktritt gelernt, so ziemlich jeder den ich kenne auch. Da wird meiner Meinung nach bei Radsportlern viel zu viel Wind drum gemacht. Später kann man ja immer noch auf was anderes umsteigen. Meiner Tochter waren in dem Alter Gewicht etc. völlig egal. Hauptsache das Ding war rosa
Jetzt mit 8 fährt sie Rücktritt und zwei Felgenbremsen und es ist auch kein Problem.

Muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden, ich find diese Anti-Rücktritt Geschichte völlig überbewertet.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. September 2021)

dino113 schrieb:


> +1
> 
> Unsere sind auch schon immer sehr früh auf die nächste Größe gewechselt, auch wenn der Verkäufer anderer Meinung war. Manchmal machen die Kids in kürzester Zeit einen Satz und schon passt das Bike.
> 
> bei uns auch, also auf Kubike 24s


Selbst ohne Satz passte das, ohne Probleme auf normalen Touren, nur im Park in Anliegern oder engen Kurven war es noch zu groß, hat sich 3-4cm später aber schon gegeben...


----------



## Deleted 560658 (22. September 2021)

Hätte genügt, wenn du EINEN Fred erstellst...

Finds immer merkwürdig, wenn sich Leute die Mühe machen zwei Accounts zu basteln und dann das gleiche Thema zwei mal zu bearbeiten
..


----------



## delphi1507 (22. September 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch auf Rücktritt gelernt, so ziemlich jeder den ich kenne auch. Da wird meiner Meinung nach bei Radsportlern viel zu viel Wind drum gemacht. Später kann man ja immer noch auf was anderes umsteigen. Meiner Tochter waren in dem Alter Gewicht etc. völlig egal. Hauptsache das Ding war rosa
> Jetzt mit 8 fährt sie Rücktritt und zwei Felgenbremsen und es ist auch kein Problem.
> 
> Muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden, ich find diese Anti-Rücktritt Geschichte völlig überbewertet.


Es ist nicht möglich Mal eben die Fußstellung zu korrigieren, z.b. Stein Baumstumpf oder ähnliches, das kann sehr weh tun, zum anderen bremst der List nicht in jeder Pedal Position, das kostet im Falle eines Falles unnötig Anhalteweg! Ja auch ich habe auf dem Müll gelernt, was aber nicht heißt das es sinnvoll ist! Warum muss man es den Kindern unnötig schwer machen! Ja auch in meinen Augen wird Gewicht überbewertet, aber, pucky spielt da auch noch Mal 2 liegen höher, als das was ich als vertretbar erachte! 8ch bin mir fast sicher, das deine dann nicht abseits von Radwegen und Straße unterwegs ist... Meine sind von Anfang an, sprich kurz nach dem Radfahren lernen schon auf leichten trails unterwegs gewesen, weil ihnen alles andere zu langweilig war! 

Wenn du Mal über den deutschen Tellerrand blickst wirst du feststellen daß es in keinem der machtbarländern Kinderröder mit Rücktritt gibt, warum wohl? Nur der deutsche hält eifern daran fest... 


Erst jetzt mit 10, fährt die große auch Mal lange Strecken ohne trail, ohne zu meckern... Aber auch nur wenn ein trail das Ziel ist 🙈.


----------



## delphi1507 (22. September 2021)

Sabijako schrieb:


> Wäre super, wenn das ku 16" tatsächlich schon passt. Kann man sagen, dass das 16" länger mitwächst als die 14" oder macht das keinen Unterschied?


Hatten noch eines vor der s/l Rahmen Zeit, und das hat problemlos gepasst! Aber wir haben auch von Anfang an vor dem Sattel stehend gestartet und nicht im dotzen


----------



## Sabijako (22. September 2021)

Hanselmann schrieb:


> Hätte genügt, wenn du EINEN Fred erstellst...
> 
> Finds immer merkwürdig, wenn sich Leute die Mühe machen zwei Accounts zu basteln und dann das gleiche Thema zwei mal zu bearbeiten
> ..


Verlinke doch bitte die Frage, damit ich die Antworten dort auch lesen kann. Tut mir leid, wenn ich eine ähnliche Frage übersehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (22. September 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> 8ch bin mir fast sicher, das deine dann nicht abseits von Radwegen und Straße unterwegs ist...


Damit hast Du recht. Das mag sicher auch ein wichtiger Faktor sein. Nur Radwege und "glatte" Waldwege.


----------



## Deleted 560658 (22. September 2021)

Zweites Fahrrad für Tochter 5 1/ 2 Jahre, aber ultra zierlich...​


----------



## delphi1507 (22. September 2021)

Hanselmann schrieb:


> Zweites Fahrrad für Tochter 5 1/ 2 Jahre, aber ultra zierlich...​


Du kannst schon lesen? Einmal junge einmal Mädchen... 🤷🏻‍♂️ Wird also nicht der gleiche User sein.... Größe war meine ich auch eine andere... Also hör auf hier rum zu pupsen...


----------



## Sabijako (22. September 2021)

Hanselmann schrieb:


> Zweites Fahrrad für Tochter 5 1/ 2 Jahre, aber ultra zierlich...​


Das Kind ist schon 105 cm groß. Ich suche ein Rad für einen mit 90 cm Körpergröße


----------



## Binem (22. September 2021)

Sabijako schrieb:


> Das Frog 40 würde mich auch noch interessieren, da es das gerade günstig gebraucht gibt. Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


Wir waren mit frog 52 und 69 sehr zufrieden..ist kein MTB aber im Normalgebrauch super..


----------



## Raizzz (22. September 2021)

Doppelpost


----------



## Raizzz (22. September 2021)

Nur zur Info: Puky baut verschiedene Räder. Unser Puky LS Pro 16 hat keine Rücktrittbremse, ist verhältnismäßig leicht und war verfügbar. Wir sind zufrieden.
Für 90cm wird es aber zu groß sein. Mein
Sohn war ca. 100cm als er losfahren konnte.


----------



## Kwietsch (22. September 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch auf Rücktritt gelernt, so ziemlich jeder den ich kenne auch. Da wird meiner Meinung nach bei Radsportlern viel zu viel Wind drum gemacht.


Ich finde die Meinung kann man haben und ich respektiere das auch, aber das Argument dafür ist halt so schwach, dass es gegen keinen einzigen Vorteil anstinken kann.

Walter Röhrl hat auch auf ner Limousine als Chauffeur Autofahren gelernt und was draus geworden ist, wissen wir. Deswegen setzt man heute aber keinen potentiellen kommenden Rallyweltmeister in nen Opel aus der Nachkriegszeit, sondern in was zeitgemäßes.
Ich geh mit wenn es um fahren im Hof geht.
Sobald öffentliche Wege befahren werden, kein Rücktritt


----------



## delphi1507 (22. September 2021)

Raizzz schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Puky baut verschiedene Räder. Unser Puky LS Pro 16 hat keine Rücktrittbremse, ist verhältnismäßig leicht und war verfügbar. Wir sind zufrieden.
> Für 90cm wird es aber zu groß sein. Mein
> Sohn war ca. 100cm als er losfahren konnte.


Ja mittlerweile, die sind dann aber auch nicht mehr im  Preisbereiche üblicher pukys angesiedelt .. und um die Räder zu vermarkten hat pucky ne eigene Marke (eightshot) ins Leben gerufen, um vermutlich die geneigte Kundschaft nicht zu verschrecken....

Die Geometrien klassischer pukys bleiben aber rückständig zumindest wenn  es ums fahren auf trails mit Wurzeln und co. Geht.
16"? Da sind wir wieder bei Rahmen unnötig groß... Mit 1m gehen schon einige 20"er ..


----------



## just-my-fun (23. September 2021)

Ich hab mich zu dem Thema vor Kurzem mit ner Bekannten unterhalten, die im Fahrradhandel arbeitet. Sie hat mir das so erklärt: 

Kinder, die Fahrrad fahren lernen, neigen wohl intuitiv - insbesondere in Kurven - dazu, sich immer wieder auszubalancieren, indem sie die Pedalstellung korrigieren, und zwar mal nach vorne, mal nach hinten. Hat das Fahrrad einen Rücktritt, führt das dazu, das die Bewegung abgebremst wird, die Balance wird dadurch zusätzlich gestört und häufig fällt es den Kindern dadurch sehr schwer, 'im Fahren zu bleiben'. 
Bei Rädern ohne Rücktritt passiert diese Unterbrechung nicht, daher sollen laut ihrer Aussage die Räder ohne Rücktritt für Kinder häufig die bessere Wahl sein, wenn es um das Fahren lernen geht. 

Bzgl. Pucky meinte sie, das die derzeit von der Geometrie her die Kinder sehr frontlastig hinsetzen. Kinder haben aber noch nicht die gleiche Haltemuskulatur wie Erwachsene. Was uns also leicht fällt, strengt Kinder häufig zu sehr an, weil die Muskulatur noch nicht so trainiert ist. Auch hier gibt es Ausnahmen, durch die Bank soll es aber wohl so sein. 

Woom sei daher im Moment durchaus zu Recht so gehypt, weil die ohne Rücktritt und mit kindgerechter Geometrie bauen, was es beides und insbesondere in Kombination den Kindern wohl sehr einfach macht, Fahrrad fahren zu lernen. 

Ich hab selber keine Kids und kann daher nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen, klang für mich aber schlüssig und wie sie sagte, hat sie wohl im Tagesgeschäft genügend Kinder, bei denen sie genau die genannten Effekte immer wieder sieht. 

Vielleicht besteht ja die Möglichkeit, mal das eine oder andere Rad Probe zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (23. September 2021)

just-my-fun schrieb:


> Woom sei daher im Moment durchaus zu Recht so gehypt, weil die ohne Rücktritt und mit kindgerechter Geometrie bauen, was es beides und insbesondere in Kombination den Kindern wohl sehr einfach macht, Fahrrad fahren zu lernen.


Bei woom fällt mir auf das die in meinen Augen zu aufrechte  Position bei ganze vielen Kindern hier zul rum eiern führt. Mal ganz abgesehen das dort wie schon mehrfach geschrieben durch die eigentlich zu großen Rahmen den Kids die Möglichkeit genommen wird so früh wie möglich auf die nächste Laufradgröße zu wechseln, was bei unseren beiden jeweils zu einem deutlichen Sicherheits geschwindigkeits und strecken Zuwachs geführt hat.


----------



## Kwietsch (23. September 2021)

Ich sehe woom im Bereich der bis 4, maximal 5 jährigen als gute Lösung.
Diese hässlichen Rahmen von den off Dingern kann ich absolut nicht sehen.




Ästhetisch absolutes Verbrechen. Alleine deswegen sind die bei mir (ganz subjektiv) raus.


----------



## michael66 (23. September 2021)

Die Kinderräder von Commencal und Canyon sind top.
Ist halt die Frage obs preislich in Frage kommt und lieferbar ist.
Ansonsten gibt's da auch viel gebrauchtes da die Räder ja relativ schnell zu klein sind.


----------



## Karolus (23. September 2021)

Die hier mehrfach geäußerte Meinung, dass das Gewicht nicht so wichtig wäre, kann ich nach Erfahrungen mit drei Kindern auf unterschiedlichsten Bikes überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Unser großer war in dem Alter auch sehr zart gebaut und hat sich mit dem bleischweren Pucky nicht getraut etwas steilere Hügel runter zu fahren, weil er das Rad am Hang nicht mal halten konnte. Jedes Kilo mehr ist im Verhältnis mindestens wie 3-5 kg mehr für einen Erwachsenen und da kann doch keiner behaupten, dass das keine Rolle spielt. Ich würde also als allererstes auf ein möglichst geringes gewicht achten. 
Wir haben inzwischen Erfahrungen mit Ku-Bikes, Early Rider und Woom gesammelt. Early Rider und Ku-Bikes würde ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Woom finde ich von der Verarbeitung und bezüglich einiger Details (z.B. Steuersatz) nicht so toll, funktioniert aber grundsätzlich auch gut.


----------



## Sabijako (23. September 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Anregungen, die ich hier bekommen habe. Wir werden schauen wo wir gute Fahrradläden finden und werden dann einfach mal testen.


----------



## delphi1507 (23. September 2021)

Beim ku z.b. habe ich die Automatix beim 2. Anders als geplant nach 1 oder 2 Ausfahrten gleich wieder verbaut, damit kam er deutlich besser klar als ohne macht 1km Mehrgewicht, das hat ihn überhaupt nicht gestört, das gleiche bei der großen.... Da sind andere Faktoren wie bremsen Geo und Übersetzung weit wichtiger... Das pucky hat auch keine bergab Geo....


----------



## garbel (23. September 2021)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Diese hässlichen Rahmen von den off Dingern kann *ich* absolut nicht sehen.
> 
> Ästhetisch absolutes Verbrechen. Alleine deswegen sind die *bei mir* (ganz subjektiv) raus.



Kind muß fahren, was Mama/Papa gefällt. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## delphi1507 (24. September 2021)

garbel schrieb:


> Kind muß fahren, was Mama/Papa gefällt. Schade eigentlich...


Wool disqualifiziert sich ja nicht nur durch die Optik.... 🤣


----------



## Mojoe756 (24. September 2021)

Aktuell gibt es im ENDURO Mountainbike Magazin (kostenlos als App) ein "Kinder-Spezial" mit vielen verschiedenen Einsatzzwecken und Bikes. Da kann man sich sicherlich auch noch eine Idee holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradglanz (24. September 2021)

Wir haben Testräder von KUbikes, Pyro, Beany Bikes,  Early Rider, Frog vor Ort, damit die Kinder diese ausgiebig gegeneinander Probe fahren können. Erfahrungsgemäß greifen die Kinder immer wieder zu dem Rad, wo die sich am wohlsten drauf fühlen. Somit hat man da immer eine sichere Kaufentscheidung.
Wir haben mal zwei Testräder von Academy (sehr, sehr, sehr ähnlich zu Woom) dazu gestellt, da ich wissen wollte, was am Woom Hype dran ist. Das überraschende Ergebnis des Experiments war, dass das Ladenhüter wurden. Im direkten Vergleich sitzen die Kinder zu aufrecht und eiern rum. (Wie @delphi1507  auch beobachtet hat) Gerade in Kurven mit Geschwindigkeit fällt das aus. Bei Rädern, die etwas "sportlicher" sind und eine Lastverteilung von ca. 50:50 auf Vorder/Hinterachse ist, fahren die Kinder deutlich sicherer bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten.

Im 16" Bereich wird von den Kindern viel Naloo und Pyro ausgewählt. Das neue KUbikes 16s vird auch sehr gut angenommen. Day Pyro ist hierbei das kleinste Modell und die Kinder sind schneller rausgewachsen als bei KUbike und Naloo. Alle Räder haben aber eine geringere Innenbeinlänge als z.B. das alte KUbikes 14"


----------



## Sabijako (24. September 2021)

fahrradglanz schrieb:


> Wir haben Testräder von KUbikes, Pyro, Beany Bikes,  Early Rider, Frog vor Ort, damit die Kinder diese ausgiebig gegeneinander Probe fahren können. Erfahrungsgemäß greifen die Kinder immer wieder zu dem Rad, wo die sich am wohlsten drauf fühlen. Somit hat man da immer eine sichere Kaufentscheidung.
> Wir haben mal zwei Testräder von Academy (sehr, sehr, sehr ähnlich zu Woom) dazu gestellt, da ich wissen wollte, was am Woom Hype dran ist. Das überraschende Ergebnis des Experiments war, dass das Ladenhüter wurden. Im direkten Vergleich sitzen die Kinder zu aufrecht und eiern rum. (Wie @delphi1507  auch beobachtet hat) Gerade in Kurven mit Geschwindigkeit fällt das aus. Bei Rädern, die etwas "sportlicher" sind und eine Lastverteilung von ca. 50:50 auf Vorder/Hinterachse ist, fahren die Kinder deutlich sicherer bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten.
> 
> Im 16" Bereich wird von den Kindern viel Naloo und Pyro ausgewählt. Das neue KUbikes 16s vird auch sehr gut angenommen. Day Pyro ist hierbei das kleinste Modell und die Kinder sind schneller rausgewachsen als bei KUbike und Naloo. Alle Räder haben aber eine geringere Innenbeinlänge als z.B. das alte KUbikes 14"


Es wäre super, wenn wir hier in der Umgebung (Heidelberg, Karlsruhe, Mannheim) auch so einen Fahrradladen finden.
Hat zufällig jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (24. September 2021)

Kinderleichtbike in Heilbronn wäre evtl was für euch.


----------



## Kwietsch (25. September 2021)

garbel schrieb:


> Kind muß fahren, was Mama/Papa gefällt. Schade eigentlich...


Tinnef!
Meine Tochter hat alle bisherigen Räder komplett individuell aufgebaut bekommen, nach IHREM Geschmack bei der Optik und Technik nach meinem.

Hauptsache mal unqualifiziert empört…


----------

